# Whats the Connection?  Who are these people...



## Mark T (Nov 25, 2016)

Ok, some random people I pulled off the street?  I think not...

(Note; I apologise in advance for any unintentional offence taken)

So, who are these people?  I'm assuming the connection here is fairly easy!







Note: I did let Northie see what I was intending here and he didn't say "No, don't do it man".  So I'm hoping I'm not getting an insta-ban.

This will actually be the last What's the Connection for this year apart from perhaps a Xmas Special edition!  If you have any suggestions for any subjects you would like to see me attempt next year, please feel free to send them to me.


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2016)

Definitely not random! That's our very own Stitch at number 4! 
I'm assuming this is forum meet attendees.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 25, 2016)

And I can see me at No 3! Yay fame at last !


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> And I can see me at No 3! Yay fame at last !


Goodness, Linda, you're so well disguised I didn't recognise you!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 25, 2016)

Ha ha isn't it clever stuff! 
Wondering if no 5 is Northerner?


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Ha ha isn't it clever stuff!
> Wondering if no 5 is Northerner?


Ah! Not sure, disguise is excellent. If not, someone's borrowed his jumper from the London meet!
Is no.2 Stephknits?


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 25, 2016)

Robin said:


> Ah! Not sure, disguise is excellent. If not, someone's borrowed his jumper from the London meet!
> Is no.2 Stephknits?


And I don't recall him wearing that hat!!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 25, 2016)

Robin said:


> Definitely not random! That's our very own Stitch at number 4!
> I'm assuming this is forum meet attendees.


Yes, it's Stich and yes they are all forum meet attendees


Lindarose said:


> And I can see me at No 3! Yay fame at last !


Shhh, not supposed to spot yourself  


Robin said:


> Ah! Not sure, disguise is excellent. If not, someone's borrowed his jumper from the London meet!
> Is no.2 Stephknits?


Yes, Stephknits


Lindarose said:


> Ha ha isn't it clever stuff!
> Wondering if no 5 is Northerner?


And yes, it's Northie


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 25, 2016)

[QUOTE

Shhh, not supposed to spot yourself  

oops sorry I got caught up in the
moment!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> And I don't recall him wearing that hat!!


Caught me wearing my 'day' hat for when I have business at the Palace of Westminster  

I know them all so will let others guess


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm wondering if the very regal no 9 could be AJLang? Only met you once Amanda so not really sure


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I'm wondering if the very regal no 9 could be AJLang? Only met you once Amanda so not really sure


Yes, correct


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 26, 2016)

Well done Mark


----------



## Mark T (Nov 28, 2016)

So any more answer, this is people from the forum attending meets (all pictures taken this year incidentally)

1. ?
2. @stephknits 
3. @Lindarose
4. @Stitch147 
5. @Northerner 
6. ?
7. ?
8. ?
9. @AJLang


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2016)

Is 6. Hazel perchance?


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 28, 2016)

I was debating what colour to dye my hair next!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 28, 2016)

7. Diabeticliberty


----------



## Robin (Nov 28, 2016)

8. Flutterby ( after a bit of research on the BIrmingham meet thread)


----------



## Mark T (Nov 28, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Is 6. Hazel perchance?





Stitch147 said:


> 7. Diabeticliberty





Robin said:


> 8. Flutterby ( after a bit of research on the BIrmingham meet thread)


All three correct

Just #1 to get then!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark T said:


> All three correct
> 
> Just #1 to get then!


I know! I know!  Clue: I've met her in Southampton and London


----------



## Robin (Nov 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I know! I know!  Clue: I've met her in Southampton and London


Is it Michele, aka Mrs. Mad Ronin? Haven't seen her for a couple of years, so could be wrong.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2016)

Robin said:


> Is it Michele, aka Mrs. Mad Ronin? Haven't seen her for a couple of years, so could be wrong.


Nope!  Michelle hasn't been to London.


----------



## Flower (Nov 29, 2016)

Is it Amberzak? I remember her going to a Southampton meet some time back.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 29, 2016)

So yes, the final answers are:

1. Amberzak 
2. stephknits 
3. Lindarose 
4. Stitch147 
5. Northerner 
6. Hazel 
7. Diabeticliberty
8. Flutterby 
9. AJLang


----------

